# Also your personal top 10 skylines of Asia



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

Also your personal top 10 skylines of Asia


----------



## Ten (Aug 10, 2004)

My top ten Asian skylines
1. Hong Kong, of course!!
2. Singapore
3. Tokyo
4. Shianghai
5. Seoul
6. Dubai
7. Bangkok
8. manila
9. Kulalumpur
10.taipe ...well Judging from dense and class not numbers.


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

1. HK
2. Singapore
3. BKK
4. Manila
5. KL
6. Seoul
7. Tokyo
8. Taipei
10. Jakarta


----------



## Nongkhai_tong (Dec 27, 2004)

1.HK
2.Tokyo
3.Singapore
4.shianghai
5.Seoul
6.Bangkok
7.KL
8.Taipe
I can give only 8th


----------



## London™ (Jan 12, 2003)

1) HK
2) Tokyo
3) Singapore
4) Seoul
5) KL
6) Shanghai
7) Dubai
8) Shenzhen
9) MM
10) Bangkok


----------



## vincent (Sep 12, 2002)

#1 is always HK.


----------



## DïegôLG (Jul 25, 2004)

I- HK
II- Singapore
III- Shanghai
IV- Tokyo
V- Seoul
VI- Bangkok
VII- Dubai
VIII- Kuala Lumpur
IX- Manila
X- Jakarta


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

My top ten Asian skylines

1. Hong Kong (Also my #1 in the world!!)
2. Singapore (#2, but its number 1 in urban planning, right guys)
3. Tokyo (Very divers and "high tech" skyline, (Its high tech because its Japanese, ofcourse))
4. Shanghai (Possible # 1 in future)
5. Seoul
6. Dubai
7. Bangkok
8. Kuala Lumpur
9. Taipei
10.Manila


----------



## mmp (Jan 19, 2005)

top 10 (1 is the highest)
1. Mumbai 
2. New Delhi
3. Islamabad
4. Karachi
5. Kuala Lumpur
6. HongKong
7. Singapore
8. Manila Metro
9. Bangkok Metro
10. Tokyo


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

1. Hong Kong
2. Shenzhen
3. Shanghai
4. KL
5. Singapore
6. Tokyo
7. Bangkok
8. Guangzhou
9. Seoul
10. Manila


----------



## Avatar (Sep 11, 2002)

mmp said:


> top 10 (1 is the highest)
> 1. Mumbai
> 2. New Delhi
> 3. Islamabad
> ...


Sorry but to me your list would be more believable reversed. Your top 4 for me don't even rate against anything in China but then everything is subjective I guess.


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

1 HK
2 Singapore
3 Shanghai
4 Manila
5 Jakarta
6 Bangkok
7 Kuala Lumpur
8 Tokyo
9 Chongqing
10 T'ai-Pei


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

1 HK
2 Tokyo
3 Singapore
4 Manila
5 Seoul 
6 Bangkok
7 KL
8 Jakarta
9 Chongquing
10 Shenzhen


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

Not in any particular order!!!!

HK
KL
Shanghai
Manila
Mumbai
New delhi
Seoul
Tokyo
Dubai
Singapore


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

HK
tokyo
seoul
manila
singapore
KL
shenzen
taipei
dubai
BKK
jkt



in order...


----------



## NiekNL (Sep 28, 2005)

1: Bangkok
2: Singapore
3: Sydney
4: Ho Chi Minh
5: Bangalore
6: Hong Kong
7: Brisbane
8: Pyongyang
9: Manila
10: Auckland


----------



## adidas (Sep 2, 2005)

oMG Eveyone has HK and Singapore in their list.


----------



## ywkywk (Mar 7, 2005)

HK
tokyo
seoul
manila


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

MAKATI










ORTIGAS


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

1-Hong Kong
2-Shanghai
3-Shenzen
4-Dubai
5-Tóquio
6-Seoul
7-Guangzhou
8-Bangkok
9-Shenyang
10-Singapore


----------

